
Basic income supporters hope to force a parliamentary debate in the Netherlands - antouank
http://www.dutchnews.nl/news/archives/2016/10/58000-basic-income-supporters-hope-to-force-a-parliamentary-debate/
======
mrits
As a 34 year old with good amount of savings and a house paid off, basic
income would be what I need to push me over the edge and become an
unproductive member of society for at least a few years.

